# Baselayout und OpenRC Migration /etc/rc.conf

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Wie trage ich das aus /etc/conf.d/rc in /etc/rc.conf ein und was kann ich weglassen?

```
RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

RC_INTERACTIVE="yes"

RC_HOTPLUG="yes"

RC_COLDPLUG="yes"

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.eth0 !net.eth1 !net.eth2 !net.eth3 !net.eth4"

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="yes"

RC_VOLUME_ORDER="raid evms lvm dm"

RC_VERBOSE="no"

RC_BOOTLOG="no"

RC_BOOTCHART="no"

RC_USE_FSTAB="no"

RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE="yes"

RC_FORCE_AUTO="no"

RC_DEVICES="auto"

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

RC_SWAP_ERASE="no"

RC_DMESG_LEVEL="1"

RC_RETRY_KILL="yes"

RC_RETRY_TIMEOUT=1

RC_RETRY_COUNT=5

RC_FAIL_ON_ZOMBIE="no"

RC_KILL_CHILDREN="no"

RC_WAIT_ON_START="0.1"

svcdir="/var/lib/init.d"

svcmount="no"

svcfstype="tmpfs"

svcsize=2048
```

ich denke, das ich das alles weglassen kann außer

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.eth0 !net.eth1 !net.eth2 !net.eth3 !net.eth4"
```

Sieht das dann so aus?

```

rc_use="net.eth0"

rc_provide="net.eth0 !net.eth1 !net.eth2 !net.eth3 !net.eth4"
```

Im Moment sieht das so aus

```

rc_shell=/sbin/sulogin

unicode="YES"

net_fs_list="afs cifs coda davfs fuse fuse.sshfs gfs glusterfs lustre ncpfs nfs nfs4 ocfs2 shfs smbfs"

rc_tty_number=12
```

----------

## Max Steel

Eigentlich sollte openrc seine eigene /etc/rc.conf mitnehmen, mit allem was dazugehört. Diese kannst du dann mit deinen Einstellungen übernehmen.

```
$ equery b /etc/rc.conf

[ Searching for file(s) /etc/rc.conf in *... ]

sys-apps/openrc-0.5.2-r1 (/etc/rc.conf)
```

Evtl etc-update gemacht?

----------

## flammenflitzer

etc-update gemacht. Im Moment funktioniert alles.

----------

